# Die Legendarys in der Datenbank



## Nexxen (25. September 2009)

Heyy Buffies,

ich bin einfach mal auf die Idee gekommen die Legendarys in der Buffed Datenbank zu suchen und wollte mal fragen welche von denen nun echt sind und welche nicht?

 Link zu den Waffen 

Naja....


Mfg. Lay2716


----------



## Raqill (25. September 2009)

Frostmoure, Aschenbringer, Splitter der Entweihten, bei Andonisus bin ich mir unsicher. :s


----------



## redsnapper (25. September 2009)

Schau doch einfach mal in die Comments darunter, bei jedem orangenen Item steht da irgendwo obs echt oder ein Fake ist.
Adonisus ist btw echt (aus der Q-Reihe für Atiesh).


----------



## Grushdak (25. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm das gibt wirklich schon?
Ich dachte, die Story dazu sollte mit WotLK weitergeführt werden.
Nur wo ist sie?

Es wird ja noch gerätselt, ob Darion einen 2. zur Hand hatte (Event bei den DKs) oder *den* Ashenbringer.

Naja, kann sein, daß ich etwas verpasst habe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2009)

Alle Echt, meist Fun Items die nie ins Spiel kommen.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (25. September 2009)

Hmm, die Legendäre Halskette aus MC haben die wohl rausgenommen, schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nataku (25. September 2009)

Der gepostete Aschenbringer ist echt, droppt aber nirgendwo und wird auch für Spieler derzeit nicht zugänglich. Ob sich daran was ändert, ist unbekannt, aber fraglich. Aber Blizz hat dieses Item aufgegriffen und dieses hier implementiert:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44505

Der kann nur geangelt werden, wegen des damaligen Gerüchts, dass der Aschenbringer nur vor Stratholme geangelt werden könne.


----------



## Nexxen (26. September 2009)

BuzzerBeater schrieb:


> Hmm, die Legendäre Halskette aus MC haben die wohl rausgenommen, schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind nur die Waffen xD


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. September 2009)

Alle außer Frostmourne sind echt!


Die Anderen gibts in der Festung der Stürme
und der aschenbringer Legendary gibts wirklich schon
InGame kann man auch im Modelviewer anschaun und
Modelviewer liest nur die MPQ Daten also sprich die Spiel-
daten von WoW aus.


----------

